# Too much weed



## grass hopper (Apr 24, 2016)

Am from Mass. Our area is saturated with new and old growers. We are only a medical mj state, but getting a registration card is fairly easy. Once you get it, deliveries to your door. Online price cutting to whatever it takes. From what I have seen and heard, the cops have backed off mj prosecutions until after this falls elections.  Laws or lack of may finally be in place. I  am amazed at the openness and unprecedented amount of weed around. Anyone in the area seeing same?? I was really hoping to get a little supplemental income from growing weed after this fall. Recreational should pass. After seeing this price cutting, I don't think it's gonna be worth while. It could get worse before it gets better. Think I read in Washington state, they were burning (trashing) mj. because of oversupply of product. Not sure on that..


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2016)

Street pot in my neighborhood is 200 an oz  dispensaries can be anywhere around 300 but highly taxed..I haven't heard of anyone trashing pot here in WA..


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 24, 2016)

thought i read that about 8 months ago. u would know better. i heard about our caregivers online. checked it out and prices were cheap and competition was heavy. some had edibles, oils etc. also got a grow store moving lots of weed locally. not a pharmacy, a lights and soil store. started selling clones. now sells weed. lots!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2016)

LOL, if they are burning it, it is in a series of very small fires.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 26, 2016)

As long as there are empty mason jars and ziplock baggies on the shelf there ain't to much weed imho.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 26, 2016)

I e never seen "too much weed".


----------



## mrcane (Apr 26, 2016)

.....got out of the dispensary on 4/ 20 with an Oz of great weed for  $ 83.    I had a full 1/2 Oz punch card and 20%off for 4/20.....yep punch card buy 10 get one free....
Grasshopper ....I will be headed back to Ma.soon, last time I was there I thought that weed was rather pricey...maybe just the pirates that I dealt with....was really good though.....


----------



## zem (Apr 26, 2016)

I have seen too much weed, growers who grow outdoors or in greenhouses, back in the days when I would go places where they grow in order to find cheaper deals, I have seen rooms full to the top and barrels filled. The best deals one could get is where they grew it, you just had to have enough cash to buy what the growers would consider the minimum. If it were only for the cost of buying weed, I would not be growing because I had access to growers who do wholesale. I wanted to be less risk + consistent good product of my choice + a great hobby  it is not always the quantity of something that matters.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2016)

If ya ain't got the dank you won't be surviving. Everybody growing price goes down, until the the dank shows up and crushes the mediocre growers and raises the price again.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 26, 2016)

pcduck said:


> If ya ain't got the dank you won't be surviving. Everybody growing price goes down, until the the dank shows up and crushes the mediocre growers and raises the price again.


 
We have never had alota weed. Summers was always dry. Got dank, dank loaded in area.   Medical for $200... Top shelf was $400, 2 yrs ago. Weed price has been continually falling. Saying weed moving in from outa state as well. When our law backed way off. Weed flourished. Also, many sellers of edibles, oils etc. On caregiver sites, delivered.  Many, if not most have not experienced yet.   Guess it will cycle as you say...  November will be exciting.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2016)

My long time delivery service is closing it's business this month. They were very professional and I will miss them. I didn't use them much, but sure liked them, the new laws forced them to close.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 26, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> My long time delivery service is closing it's business this month. They were very professional and I will miss them. I didn't use them much, but sure liked them, the new laws forced them to close.


 
just read on wash. state.

http://mjbizdaily.com/marijuana-pri...esult-in-business-bloodletting-consolidation/


----------



## bud88 (Apr 27, 2016)

The dispensary here in RI has slashed their prices on flowers to as low as $28/eighth...and $7.60/gram, but if you want the higher THC strains its still $50-55/eighth.
I will say that the other patients I know don't contact me as often as they used to. Whether this is the reason or not.

I agree with Zem that the hobby as well as being able to grow the strains I want to will keep me growing as long as I am physically able. The one plus to not being able to get rid of your bud as fast is how amazing it is after a really long cure...:48:

My only wish would be for our medical regulations to allow for growing outdoors. Which would let you save on the electric bill during the summer


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 27, 2016)

umbra said:


> Here in Cali it has long been a debate whether indoor is better than outdoor. Outdoor is less than half of indoor out here in regards to price and quality. And you can tell the difference immediately by looking.


 
HOW?? i can't finish all the way o.d. because of mold issues (rainy season). How does one SEE it was grow outdoors in cali ??


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2016)

I say outdoor Greenhouse.


----------



## bud88 (Apr 27, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I say outdoor Greenhouse.



I tried that last year WH and lost 85% of a 7' monster American Dream plant to PM. In New England if you can find a strain that will finish mid September then you are OK,  but anything that goes into October is a crapshoot.
Unless you have a commercial style geenhouse with all the bells and whistles. And with the laws the way they are its an investment gamble imho....:48:


----------



## zem (Apr 27, 2016)

bud88 said:


> I tried that last year WH and lost 85% of a 7' monster American Dream plant to PM. In New England if you can find a strain that will finish mid September then you are OK,  but anything that goes into October is a crapshoot.
> Unless you have a commercial style geenhouse with all the bells and whistles. And with the laws the way they are its an investment gamble imho....:48:



i tried a greenhouse in winter and it went pretty well. basically space the plants and raise them from ground. i had them at 1.5ft height tables with couple of oscillating fans and some windows around them, intake/exhaust were passive, I am not in new england, but I think you can get by with enough venting. try and give them as much outside air exposure as possible by leaving enough vents and spacing


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2016)

I can grow anything in a greenhouse and have. 
Man ive grown some huge tomatoes and Peppers in greenhouse conditions.
Like Zem said,,,ya gotta have good air flow and light.
Hell ya need that in any grow.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 27, 2016)

greenhouse= free sun + protection from the elements. Always grow MONSTERS  o.d.. problem is MOLD!! Also staking monster plants is a challenge o.d. (wind)..  huge buds, huge harvest with little attention. Would LOVE to go grnh. don't give up on greenhouse bud.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 27, 2016)

Grasshopper I have heard good things about a strain Holland's Hope....supposed to be very mold resistant...haven't grown it myself but I would love to find some seeds..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 28, 2016)

hey grasshopper. i am also in mass. my sons say it is a bit cheaper here abouts. like $35-40 an eighth. 3 years ago before i started to grow for them, it was $50. so it is cheaper. the weed i grow blows away what they could buy and i am a hack growing with a weak setup. i calculated it the other day and i am growing for around $60 an ounce. i could easily sell it for $250-300 an ounce(the kids friends always want to buy what they have) so you could make some supplemental income depending on how much you want to make though it may or may not be worth it to you.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 28, 2016)

thanks cane! dutch-passion has them. i read h.h. 'was specifically devoloped to survive the wet summers of holland. noted for mold resistance, easy grow. big yielder. 80/20 indica/sat.. 8-15% thc.    avg. test was 11%. i might try a couple. was also thinking on autos. was impressed with a bcn diesel auto a friend grew. a VERY STINKY gal. big, long buds. leafy. though even that got some mold in early fall.

old fogey, 250 to 300 would be just fine. finding, knowing the right people maybe a part of the problem. heavy online competition already. were not rec. legal as yet. see what the fall brings.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2016)

It took, what, 2 years after mmj was voted for before the first dispensary opened. I can see recreational taking longer for the crooks on beacon hill to get all the taxes, fees and regulatory b.s. sorted out do they can all profit...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 29, 2016)

Here in Colorado last year's OD crop never even hit the shelves. Now that we have yeast, mold, salmonella, e-coli testing. EVERYTHING failed testing. Usually the price per pound drops to about $1000 after fall harvest. It never happened this past year.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bud88 (Apr 30, 2016)

There are patients here who are getting ounces of indoor grown dank for as low as $160..... it used to be that you didn't get that kind of deal unless you bought a minimum of a QP....


----------



## grass hopper (May 1, 2016)

Thanks! Love to hear, learn other areas as well as od. grow problems. yea, u r not far from me bud. Caregivers appear to be a cut-throat, free for all market. lowering prices a.a.


----------



## bud88 (May 3, 2016)

GH, I'm curious to see what will happen to prices if both of our states pass the recreational bill. Talk here is that prices will be outrageous which could raise the medical prices also. Matter of fact that is a worry of a few state reps according to an article in the Projo yesterday.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 3, 2016)

you know that the folks that grow wont be the ones reaping the lions share of the windfall the increase in prices creates. it will be the government and the bureaucracy that they put in place. leave it to the gov't to screw up a good thing but good...


----------



## grass hopper (May 3, 2016)

i dunno bud. gonna be an exciting nov., for sure. whats projo? profess. journal?.. oldy, things will really get heated when sch. 1 is removed. big boys ready and coming. not far off either..


----------



## bud88 (May 4, 2016)

Projo.com.....providence journal


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2016)

I don't trust the gov't to do it right. They do so much so wrong...


----------



## grass hopper (May 4, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don't trust the gov't to do it right. They do so much so wrong...


 
wait if donald makes it.   KA-BOOM  build bunker, buy guns, plenty ammo and gold.. lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2016)

you can never have enough ammo...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 5, 2016)

Yall are funny, ,,better climb in your underground bunkers and take some peanut butter and crackers. .  Lol


----------

